# Best prewash to use with hand pump and garden hose to rinse?



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

As the title says, I don't own a pressure washer.
I've just finished up my Bilt Hamber autofoam, always used in a hand pump sprayer and removed using garden hose with a trigger attachment. We get quite high pressure here and I like to think it is better than doing nothing prior to contact wash.
Are there any better contenders out there these days or am I best off just buying a new bottle of the same stuff?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Wax planet eight below 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Jonnybbad said:


> Wax planet eight below
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


100% this or stick with BH Autofoam, maybe Koch Greenstar too.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

You could use a TFR instead of a snow foam, several people on here use Maxed Powers TFR. 

But when using a pump sprayer Iv found Bilt Hamber to be the best product Iv used.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, BH auto foam or PM TFR work well via sprayer, I’ve used and liked both. Not tried WP eight below, but heard good things about it...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Other products that are comparable cleaning power wise would be Autoglanz Spritzer/Brute & Waxplanet 8 Below. PM TFR is a decent cleaner but for the same results you need to use it at a stronger dilution.

Autofoam via pump sprayer is hard to beat imo.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

High Definition Detail road rage works for me through a foaming pump sprayer .

Mark


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

I have BH Autofoam in a cheap hand pump sprayer from Asda. It does not 'foam' at all. Does it still do anything or does it need to 'foam' for it to be effective?


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

TeddyRuxpin said:


> I have BH Autofoam in a cheap hand pump sprayer from Asda. It does not 'foam' at all. Does it still do anything or does it need to 'foam' for it to be effective?


Autofoam isn't a big foaming product but it's very effective. Some snow foams give loads of foam but not much cleaning power.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

By way of a quick comparison I compared BH foam to house hold APC as a pre-wash, rinsed with hose water and pressure washer. I also compared household APC against BH Surfex HD and then made this video.






I'd say stick with the Autofoam or try the Surfex HD if you wanted a change. Although the Autofoam is likely to be more wax safe.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've used Valet Pro Citrus pre-wash. Works well out of a 1.5l pressure sprayer. I live in a middle floor flat so have no tap either, the rinse is with a (larger) pump sprayer.

I'm currently using Valet Pro Advanced Neutral snow foam. I think it's more gentle than the Citrus, and also more economical. On reflection, perhaps having both is ideal, using the Citrus in winter and ANSF in summer.


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Blanco92 said:


> I've used Valet Pro Citrus pre-wash. Works well out of a 1.5l pressure sprayer. I live in a middle floor flat so have no tap either, the rinse is with a (larger) pump sprayer.
> 
> I'm currently using Valet Pro Advanced Neutral snow foam. I think it's more gentle than the Citrus, and also more economical. On reflection, perhaps having both is ideal, using the Citrus in winter and ANSF in summer.


Could you rinse with ONR via the larger pump sprayer and follow with ONR for the actual wash?

I am looking at getting a foaming pump sprayer to do the above.

At the moment its travel to a local petrol station and use there PW etc for the wheels and rinse side of things.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i just use power maxed tfr and works well

i used to buy the ready to use but now order 5litres of concentrate for under 20 quid. should last ages.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

depends what you want. TFR even takes off my winscreen chip repar! But it does clean the paint, squeeky clean.

Nice if you want a level playing field and about to feed the paitn with some clay, glaze, polish etc.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

SmudgerEBT said:


> Could you rinse with ONR via the larger pump sprayer and follow with ONR for the actual wash?
> 
> I am looking at getting a foaming pump sprayer to do the above.
> 
> At the moment its travel to a local petrol station and use there PW etc for the wheels and rinse side of things.


I've never used ONR as a pre-wash; only as a rinseless with 2BM. I'd be surprised if even with a foaming sprayer, that you make ONR foam up. It just doesn't play that game.


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

Something worth checking is that the product you choose doesn't need to be removed with a pressure washer. Some do require a pressure washer, and even then can take a little work, to remove.
I can't remember where I saw it (somewhere reputable) that said that surfactants can still remain active on the surface for up to 20 minutes after washing them off.


----------

